# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Aguieira

## F. Lázaro

La presa de Aguieira se encuentra en el río Mondego, a unos dos kilómetros aguas abajo de la desembocadura del río Dão, en el borde limítrofe del condado Penacova, en el distrito de Coimbra, y el condado de Mort agua, en el distrito de Viseu, en Portugal.

Finalizada en el año 1979, entró en funcionamiento en 1981, se trata de una presa de arcos múltiples, formada por tres arcos y dos pies centrales, en los que se encuentran los aliviaderos de superficie.

Tiene 89 metros de altura y una longitud de 400 metros de desarrollo en coronación. Fue concebida para laminar avenidas dañinas y controlar las inundaciones en el Bajo Mondego, además también para producción de energía eléctrica, riegos, recreo, etc.

El vaso del embalse contenido por la presa se extiende por los condados de Penacova, Carregal do Sal, Mortágua, Santa Comba Dão, Tábua y Tondela, inundando un área de aproximadamente 2000 Ha y conteniendo un volumen máximo de 423 Hm3.

*Características Técnicas*

Datos Administrativos
Promotor: CPPE, Cª. Portuguesa de Produção de Electricidade, SA
Proyectista: EDP
Empresa constructora: Construções Técnicas
Año del Proyecto: 1972
Fecha Finalización Obras: 1979
Fecha Inicio Explotación: 1981

Datos Geográficos
Río: Mondego
Municipio	Aguieira
Condado: Penacova
Distrito: Coimbra

Datos Hidrológicos
Cuenca vertiente: 3100 Km2
Máxima avenida probable: 3500 m3/s, para T=1000 años

Datos del Embalse
Nombre del embalse: Agueira
Superficie  NMN (Ha): 2000
Capacidad total a NMN (Hm3): 423
Capacidad útil a NMN (Hm3): 304
Cota Nivel Máximo Normal  (NMN) (m): 117
Cota Nivel Avenida Proyecto (NAP) (m): 126
Cota Mínima  Explotación (m): 100

Datos de la presa
Tipo: Arcos múltiples
Altura desde cimientos (m): 89
Cota coronación (m): 125
Longitud de coronación (m): 400
Volumen total de material del cuerpo de la  presa (1000 m3): 365

Datos de los aliviaderos
Localización: Cuerpo de presa
Capacidad máxima de descarga: 2080 m3/s
Regulación: Compuertas de segmento
Tipo de embocadura: Frontal
Tipo de conducción: Abierta lisa en canal sobre cuerpo de presa
Dispositivo de amortiguación de energía: Trampolín de lanzamiento

Datos de los desagües
Número total de desagües en la presa: 1
Situación en la presa: Margen derecho
Dimensiones (mm): 2500 x 1800
Capacidad NMN (m3/s): 180 m3/s

Datos de la central
Ubicación: Pie de presa 	
Número de grupos: 3 
Tipo: Francis turbina-bomba
Potencia total instalada: 270 MW
Producción media: 209,6 GWh

*Planos de la presa*

Planta


Alzado


Perfil


Fuente de datos y planos:
* http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gbportugal/Lista.htm

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Bonita presa amigo F. Lázaro, gracias por las imágenes y la información  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Es... distinta a cuantas he visto; es ..........., es bonita, como dice Fede.
No se bien como calificarla
Un cordial saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias por enseñárnosla F. Lázaro.

Curiosa forma la presa. Seguramente hay muy pocas iguales :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es... distinta a cuantas he visto; es ..........., es bonita, como dice Fede.
> No se bien como calificarla
> Un cordial saludo


Más que bonita, diria original, el/los/la/las arquitect@s se han comido la cabeza bastante. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Más que bonita, diria original, el/los/la/las arquitect@s se han comido la cabeza bastante.


Ya se que pasa, mas bien se parece, igual es lo que buscaban, al escenario de un teatro. O como una plaza de toros, el exterior con sus arcadas 
Es lo que me recuerda, y llevo rato mirandola

----------


## F. Lázaro

La verdad que Portugal tiene unas pedazo de presas, tanto por sus capacidades, como por la estructura de algunas, así como por la belleza de los entornos en donde se encuentran algunas, que son realmente impresionantes...

No se lo montan nada mal nuestros vecinos del este en temas de presas, tienen algunas realmente impresionantes...

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante ésta mole... Es chulísima, verla aliviando por esos dos estribos debe ser bestial... Gracias por enseñarnos cosas así.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más fotos de la presa de Aguieira, esta vez desde el aire...

http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...0do%20D%C3%A3o

----------

